# Garda Ticket: Illegal Right Turn, Will I be fined?



## Temp (3 Mar 2006)

I was stopped this morning taking an illegal right turn (one of those turns that you're not suppose to take between 7am & 10am but can do so any other time). Anyway a Garda was waiting and stopped me. He asked my name address and driving licence. He then asked for my insurance cert which I didn't have but he said to produce within 10 days at a station. He wasn't too serious what I mean is we joked about the cold weather etc but I'm leading to the question is "will I be fined/points whatever as he never specificlly mentioned either or was this just a caution". Do they normally have to tell you or should I just wait and see what comes in the post?!


----------



## mayotom (3 Mar 2006)

*Re: Garda Ticket*

Not sure what will happen. but if you were caught this time next month you would get points..


----------



## jhegarty (3 Mar 2006)

*Re: Garda Ticket*



			
				Temp said:
			
		

> I was stopped this morning taking an illegal right turn (one of those turns that you're not suppose to take between 7am & 10am but can do so any other time). Anyway a Garda was waiting and stopped me. He asked my name address and driving licence. He then asked for my insurance cert which I didn't have but he said to produce within 10 days at a station. He wasn't too serious what I mean is we joked about the cold weather etc but I'm leading to the question is "will I be fined/points whatever as he never specificlly mentioned either or was this just a caution". Do they normally have to tell you or should I just wait and see what comes in the post?!



there was someone on a few months back (can't find the post now) that had the same experience as you and got a summons in the post a few months later...


----------



## Leo (3 Mar 2006)

*Re: Garda Ticket*

Just make sure you show at the appointed station with your cert within the 10 days. He may then drop this as a warning. Ignoring this may annoy him into issuing a summons.
Leo


----------



## TarfHead (3 Mar 2006)

*Re: Garda Ticket*



			
				Temp said:
			
		

> I was stopped this morning taking an illegal right turn (one of those turns that you're not suppose to take between 7am & 10am but can do so any other time). Anyway a Garda was waiting and stopped me.


 
There is one of those turns on my route to work. Other drivers choose to ignore it and take the turn. Sometimes there is a Garda waiting for them around the corner.

Have to say it is a source of schadenfreude to me.


----------



## icantbelieve (3 Mar 2006)

*Re: Garda Ticket*

Had a similar encounter one Sunday with a garda a few years back, I was pulled in for driving in a bus lane, had a garda do laps of the car looking for anything else he could fine. I was then given a lecture and told to present my insurance cert, this surprised me and I said is it not displayed on the windscreen, I wasn't being smart I just thought that maybe we hadn't displayed our latest disk. 
At the time I just did the yes garda, sorry garda, three bags full garda. Once he'd gone I then drove back the way I'd came, went around a roundabout and checked the sign for the bus lane I was in and sure enough it was open on Sundays. Presented the insurance at my local station and heard no more about it, I always thought you had to receive a ticket on the spot if you were to be charged but maybe not.
Either way all you can do is present your insurance and see what happens.


----------



## Sim One (3 Mar 2006)

*Re: Garda Ticket*

Took an illegal right turn once coming out of the Irish Life car park onto Gardner St.  The no-right turn sign was obscured by a high sided vehicle which was parked illegally.

Anyway, caught by Mr Garda, took details, produced all necessary docs to local garda station with 10 days.  

362 days after the offence, received hand-delivered summons from local Garda to attend court for the misdemeanour. 

Turned up all prepared to answer my case but, as it happended, Mr Garda could not attend court that day as he was on a training course and had sent a colleague to apologize on his behalf.  Case dismissed.

When another 16 cases brought by Mr Garda were similiarly dismissed, Judge went ballistic and ordered Mr Garda's very red-faced colleague to summon his buddy to appear before him within two hours or face a contempt of court order !

Didn't wait around to find out what happened.


----------



## Decani (4 Mar 2006)

*Re: Garda Ticket*

Isn't it gas. Heard a story tonight about someone trying to report a dodgy car parked across the road for 2 weeks. Resident reported their suspicions and the Garda asked "Does it have number plates?". It did. To which the Garda retorted "Can't do anything about that". The resident further pressed him and he further advised that he couldn't do anything as long as there were plates on it. So, after getting the message, the resident in question removed the plates and re-reported the car to the same Garda who then organised for it to be taken away.

You wonder why they give out about Hobby Bobby's when they have to carry on like that themselves.


----------



## RainyDay (4 Mar 2006)

*Re: Garda Ticket*

If that's the law, then that's the law - Don't blame the garda for sticking to the law. I'd be more worried if they were taking the law into their own hands.


----------



## Temp (6 Mar 2006)

So it sounds like I might just get a caution or I might just get a surprise in the post in about a month, it's up to the Garda in question, if he decides to proceed with a fine or not. I was curious more as to whether by law they must state that I will be fined, I also thought there was some form of on the spot fines depending on the issue....Fingers crossed it will be a caution if not then I suppose I was due a fine have taken that turn about 20 times over the past year!


----------



## Kerrygold (6 Mar 2006)

*Re: Garda Ticket*



			
				Sim One said:
			
		

> 362 days after the offence, received hand-delivered summons from local Garda to attend court for the misdemeanour.


 
Does a summons not have to be delivered within 6 months?


----------



## bond-007 (6 Mar 2006)

*Re: Garda Ticket*

Nope. It only has to be issued within 6 months. It can then sit in a drawer for another 6 months. It only has to be served 21 days before the court.


----------

